# STEP7 License Keys inaktiv? Wie reaktivieren?



## mke (11 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine STEP7 Basis-Lizenz in der Version 5.4 günstig ersteigert. Eine Zeit lang habe ich damit auch problemlos arbeiten können.

Aus irgendeinem Grund, den ich nicht kenne (ich bin keine versierter Simatic-Fachmann) war plötzlich zusätzlich noch eine Trial-Lizenz auf dem System. Die war dann irgendwann abgelaufen.

Ich habe diese abgelaufene Trial-Version dann - wie hier schon in einem anderen Them,a beschrieben - gelöscht. Leider ist die verbliebene Basis-Lizenz nun (evtl. auch schon vorher) "inaktiv" und kann nicht benutzt werden, obwohl der License-Manager sie als "Floating", "ohne Beschränkung" und "unbegrenzt" ausweist.

Leider habe ich kein Certificate oder ähnliches damals zum USB-Stick dazubekommen.

Wie kriege ich mein Problem gelöst?

Danke schon mal für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Waelder (11 August 2011)

Du hast doch sicher den original USB Dongle (oder Disk) mit dem Lizenzdokument. Damit kannst Du sicher den Siemensianern anrufen. Mit entsprechenden Nachweisen müsste das klappen. Hast du deine Platte defragmentiert ? Das könnte u.U. das Problem dafür sein.
Gruss Wälder


----------



## mke (11 August 2011)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Reaktion.

Den Dongle habe ich noch. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das der Original-Dongle ist. Aber da sind jetzt ja gar keine Lizenzen mehr drauf, da ich sie auf den PC übertragen habe. Defragmentiert wurde die entsprechende Platte nicht, allerdings musste ich vor einiger Zeit einmal den Lizenz-Server-Dienst von Hand neu starten, da auch der ALM keine Lizenz gefunden hat. Nach dem Neustarten waren die dann wieder da. Evtl. habe ich mir damit die Trial-Lizenz eingefangen.

Und das Lizenz-Dokument habe ich leider auch nicht mitbekommen, werde aber versuchen, es noch zu besorgen.

Gibt es inzwischen eine schnellerer Alternative?


----------



## JesperMP (11 August 2011)

Siemens fordert beim Anforderung von Recovery von "dubiösen" Lizenzen Photos von Lizenzträger (Original Floppy oder USB stick), UND Zertifikat.
Ohne Zertifikat, kein Glück.

"Inaktiv" lautet meht als ein Problem mit der Verbindung zwischen ALM und STEP7. Versuch wiederinstallation von ALM und/oder STEP7.


----------



## MSB (11 August 2011)

Ohne diesen besagten Zettel hast du knallhart gesprochen ohnehin keine gültige Lizenz erworben,
kurzum man hat dich wie man so schön sagt übern Tisch gezogen.

Auf dem USB-Stick ist meines Wissens nichts was dir weiterhelfen könnte bei der Siemens-Hotline.

Also was wird jetzt wie im License-Manager angezeigt?
Hast du mal einen Screenshot (evtl. die Lizenznummer schwärzen).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## o.s.t. (11 August 2011)

Du hast sicher ein Aktuelles Images der Harddisk  - Zurückspielen und gut ist's. Was anderes fällte mir nicht ein. Ach ja, aus dem Original USB-Stick sollten die Lizenzinformationen draufstehen.

Und noch was für die Zukunft - Keys/Lizenzen immer auf eine separate Partition (minimale Grösse) übertragen und diese Partition jeweils mit einem Image-Programm deiner Wahl sichern....  Wenn mit der Lizenz was geschieht - Lizenzpartition zurückspielen und Freude herescht 

EDIT: es handelt aber nicht um einen solchen Fall? :
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=47168

o.s.t.


----------



## JesperMP (11 August 2011)

mke schrieb:


> Den Dongle habe ich noch. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das der Original-Dongle ist.


Der Siemens Dongle ist ein schwarze USB Stick, mit "SIEMENS" und diverse Lizenzinformationen mit weissen Beschriftung.


----------



## Dos6.22 (11 August 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Du hast sicher ein Aktuelles Images der Harddisk  - Zurückspielen und gut ist's. Was anderes fällte mir nicht ein. Ach ja, aus dem Original USB-Stick sollten die Lizenzinformationen draufstehen.
> 
> Und noch was für die Zukunft - Keys/Lizenzen immer auf eine separate Partition (minimale Grösse) übertragen und diese Partition jeweils mit einem Image-Programm deiner Wahl sichern....  Wenn mit der Lizenz was geschieht - Lizenzpartition zurückspielen und Freude herescht
> 
> ...




Warum so kompliziert du musst doch nur ein Image vom Stic..Hust+Hust machen. Will ja keine Anleitung zum kopieren von Lizenzen geben.
Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde er eventuell über den Tisch gezogen. Was mich bei Ebay nicht wundern würde.
Kann aber auch das unwissen des Verkäufers sein. Meine alte Firma hätte fast mal die Sticks weggeworfen, weil die dachten sie brauchen die net mehr.
Wenigstens waren sie irgendwann so schlau, alle Lizensen in einen Ordner zu packen, der dann in den Safe kam.
Sind  die Sticks von denen immer noch so klein in der Kapazität? Daran kann man ja auch eventuell erkennen, ob die Linzens zumindest mal Orginal gekauft wurde.


----------



## Boxy (11 August 2011)

Na ja, Siemens kann ganz genau sagen welche Lizen-Nummer an welchen Kunden bzw. mit welchem Programmiergerät verkauft wurde.

Auch wird da einiges im ALM mit gespeichert (z.B. wie oft die Lizen hi und her tranferiert wurde) und die können da via Telefonhotline und deiner Hilfe was auslesen! 
Die inaktive Lizen ist ja noch auf der Platte! Somit wird die wohl auch im ALM angezeigt


----------

